# so I went on a date last night....



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i wouldn't sweat it, just be yourself next time, trust me, us dudes are just as nervous too!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.

Wouldn't worry about it too much though (or go searching him out on AT) ... just let things happen as is.


But, if you had a fun time and enjoyed yourself. Why don't YOU call him? Something along the lines of:

"I'm horribly nervous with first dates but had fun with you ... perhaps you'd be interested in joining me for a 3D tournament?" (or something else low key?)


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

SpOtFyRe said:


> If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.
> 
> Wouldn't worry about it too much though (or go searching him out on AT) ... just let things happen as is.
> 
> ...


OH YEA! Get the man in the woods!!!!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

woodsbaby said:


> wouldn't surprise me if he doesn't call back... :embara:


He is likely thinking the same exact things... us guys are a mess...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> He is likely thinking the same exact things... us guys are a mess...


I know thats right!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Invite him to the range for some arrow flinging, great idea.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

well... I didn't want him to think I didn't like him so I did send him a note saying I really enjoyed our date. and said sorry if I seem nervous but I get that way when I meet someone I really like... (I actually get that way on every date but I wanted to be humble)

I looked thru a bunch of Maryland guys here .... not him... I must have seen him somewhere else... this is going to bug me...

I still can't get over what a bubblehead I was... I would start a story and forget what I was talking about. and then forget the simplest things... I couldn't remember what kind of flippin guns I own... I should come with a disclaimer...


----------



## hoytmuzzyscott (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, I know exactly how you feel. I am the same way, in a crowd I am fine,but one on one with a lady and I can hardly mutter a word.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't look to me for dating help. I'm seperated. Been that way 10 years. No clue what a date is. I've given up.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

obsessedLSS said:


> i wouldn't sweat it, just be yourself next time, trust me, us dudes are just as nervous too!





hoytmuzzyscott said:


> Yeah, I know exactly how you feel. I am the same way, in a crowd I am fine,but one on one with a lady and I can hardly mutter a word.


They already said what I was going to.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*dating*

Glad to hear you guys are just as nervous as us girls. I find just being myself is the easiest but still blunder here and there in conversation.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad to hear you guys are just as nervous as us girls. I find just being myself is the easiest but still blunder here and there in conversation.


Everyone I know does that... lol

You say something and then think to yourself "What the heck am I even rambling about?" haha


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Mamma says nervous is a nervous does!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:

please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


WOOHOO!!!! imp2:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


Congrats! Hope date number 2 goes really well!!! :wink:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


Maybe you guys could do something that is really relaxing like shoot bows or shoot guns or something. Good luck and remember to breathe.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

woodsbaby said:


> The *guy was really nice.... oh and he was hot too*:tongue: but anyways... the whole time I kept thinking that I've seen this guy somewhere... he is an avid bowhunter and I have a feeling that I've seen his picture on AT .....


rules me out.


----------



## skidoo54601 (Nov 3, 2009)

lol..nice advatar..


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

definately, go to the range...
You might even want to bring your bows


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


:wav:

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


:cheers: and just be yourself. It can't be worse than a certain apple pie I seem to recall And that was NOT a dateJust ask SpOt


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

Keep us posted! Relax!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Go have fun*

That's great! A second date So you must have impressed him more than you're giving yourself credit for. Just go one day at a time and don't do anything you might regret later:wink:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Pierre Couture said:


> :cheers: and just be yourself. It can't be worse than a certain apple pie I seem to recall And that was NOT a dateJust ask SpOt


LoL.. ur post made me do a double take... I had a guy friend whom I was trying to impress so I made him a homemade apple pie from my mothers recipe... I served him his slice with icecream... He didn't say much but kept asking for more icecream for his pie... by the time I settled down to eat my slice he had finished his. I nearly spit the first bite out... it was awful!!!! I forgot to add some ingredients with one of them being the cinnamon! poor guy and he ate it without complaining... used the icecream to make it edible... 

LOL..so I had to check your profile to make sure it wasn't you! geeze I'm paranoid now!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :set1_rolf2:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

woodsbaby said:


> LoL.. ur post made me do a double take... I had a guy friend whom I was trying to impress so I made him a homemade apple pie from my mothers recipe... I served him his slice with icecream... He didn't say much but kept asking for more icecream for his pie... by the time I settled down to eat my slice he had finished his. I nearly spit the first bite out... it was awful!!!! I forgot to add some ingredients with one of them being the cinnamon! poor guy and he ate it without complaining... used the icecream to make it edible...
> 
> LOL..so I had to check your profile to make sure it wasn't you! geeze I'm paranoid now!


That sounds like my "funsucker"...he would eat it and never say anything!!! Cause he knows I'd quit cooking!!! Like the others have said...just be yourself!!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

****UPDATE****

we went on second date yesterday... we went out on his boat and attempted to fish for rockfish(catch and release) didn't catch a thing. Then dinner to a Mexican Restaurant afterward... and I still acted like a tool but not as bad as the first date... I'm still so nervous in his presence. I went for the ask him questions and listen route so that I would not get stuck rambling... 

Still can't get a feel for how much he likes me and if there will be a 3rd date or more, but he did Kiss me in the driveway... I hope that means something... Oh and he showed me his bucks and they are really big! I saw his bow too but I didn't want to get too nosy yet so I don't know what kind he shoots... 

and I really really hope he is not an AT member and stumbles across this thread...lol... 

fyi... this is all thru Match.com... I just don't trust the men I meet at the bar (not that all .com guys are trustworthy but the chances are better) and all my guy friends and hunting buddies are either married or have a girlfriend and they won't allow any of their single friends near menot that I want to date all of them but still... I'm getting tired of being babied and am actually sneaking out to go on these dates. I hope non of them are AT members and stumble across this thread either...lol....


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

FRENCHY!!!!
Look what you did silly posting up in the Women's Forum like that!! LOL



woodsbaby said:


> LoL.. ur post made me do a double take... I had a guy friend whom I was trying to impress so I made him a homemade apple pie from my mothers recipe...
> 
> LOL..so I had to check your profile to make sure it wasn't you! geeze I'm paranoid now!


Calm down girl ... be yourself, don't worry about the paranoia. (Besides, any guy/girl worth their mettle will laugh through the situation, and it'll be good for jokes and giggles later!) 

The event that Pierre is alluding to is when I did a trip out east to Montreal/Levis. He was attempting to play the wonderful host, and introducing me to some delicious food, including this tasty apple pie.

Well ... on the way out to the deck for cooling ... the pie happened to take a certain dive ... the look on a certain Frenchman's face was priceless, and I burst out laughing ... and then proceeded to help salvage the pie ...

WHICH WAS DELICIOUS!!!


So ... quit acting guilty for wanting to meet a good guy -> no matter the method and as mentioned before, the guys can be just as nervous too!

I think it's great that he's showing off his bucks to you. I think he's trying to impress you!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

woodsbaby said:


> LoL.. ur post made me do a double take... I had a guy friend whom I was trying to impress so I made him a homemade apple pie from my mothers recipe... I served him his slice with icecream... He didn't say much but kept asking for more icecream for his pie... by the time I settled down to eat my slice he had finished his. I nearly spit the first bite out... it was awful!!!! I forgot to add some ingredients with one of them being the cinnamon! poor guy and he ate it without complaining... used the icecream to make it edible...
> 
> LOL..so I had to check your profile to make sure it wasn't you! geeze I'm paranoid now!


Don't worry and just read this quote below...:cheers: And congrats on the second date



SpOtFyRe said:


> FRENCHY!!!!
> Look what you did silly posting up in the Women's Forum like that!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


:embara: All I can say is that this kind of moment can make for great memories, although it would appear that Post Traumatic Pie Disorder is more frequent than I suspected


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

woodsbaby said:


> OMG! he just asked for a second date! :RockOn:
> 
> please god don't let me screw this up:behindsof


LMOA,ofcourse he asked for a second date.Look at you,you're a hottie.....:wink:


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad to hear you guys are just as nervous as us girls. I find just being myself is the easiest but still blunder here and there in conversation.


The lady and I were best friends for a year and a half before we started dating. Knew each other inside and out, and when we went on our first date date, I was as nervous as could be. Something about that word. I can pitch in front of thousands of people and not be nervous at all, throw the word date and a beautiful woman, and I'm f'd.

(We've been together for a few years now)


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Another Update....

well.... I was right to be confused and unsure about the kiss... he sent me a text on Sat saying that he really likes me but is not feeling the connection....

eh... I wasn't feeling it either but I was willing to give him a few more dates to be sure... 

oh well....


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sorry hun... Just remember...

Tons of fish in the sea... Go fishing! :shade:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

woodsbaby said:


> Another Update....
> 
> well.... I was right to be confused and unsure about the kiss... he sent me a text on Sat saying that he really likes me but is not feeling the connection....
> 
> ...


Hope you find the right one :cheers:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

woodsbaby said:


> Another Update....
> 
> well.... I was right to be confused and unsure about the kiss... he sent me a text on Sat saying that he really likes me but is not feeling the connection....
> 
> ...


Relax and be yourself! He's out there and you'll find him when you stop looking.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*great to know*



Jarred Holloway said:


> The lady and I were best friends for a year and a half before we started dating. Knew each other inside and out, and when we went on our first date date, I was as nervous as could be. Something about that word. I can pitch in front of thousands of people and not be nervous at all, throw the word date and a beautiful woman, and I'm f'd.
> 
> (We've been together for a few years now)


I can relate. This guy and I are getting to know each other. Friends only. But I can see how throwing in the word "date" would make things different. Funny how that word can make you so nervous.


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I can relate. This guy and I are getting to know each other. Friends only. But I can see how throwing in the word "date" would make things different. Funny how that word can make you so nervous.


I was very very afraid of that first date going badly. Three years later, we're wonderful.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*That's encouraging*



Jarred Holloway said:


> I was very very afraid of that first date going badly. Three years later, we're wonderful.


Hope things continue to go well for you two. Just don't "date" LOL!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

*Advice?*

I beleive it was you that helped me out w/the blue paint thing for tresspassers, so I owe you one. Even if it wasn't you, I think I have a few years on you, and here is my outlook on men. "Dates" are nice, but stressful depending on how much pressure you put on them. It is easier to just pick an activity you both enjoy. You have to be yourself, and have confidence in who you are. You obviously think kinda "outside the box" just being a female bowhunter. That is a strength to be proud of. I bet your circle of friends vary, but are origional, not bland. Some man has been looing for you all his life, he just hasn't found you yet. In my life, looking has never worked, when I am trying too hard. Be active in the things you enjoy, and let it flow. You will find someone it might not take more than one conversation to realize something is different about that one. Good luck girlfriend!!!!:thumbs_up Ohh, when nervous at dinner, add wine! Just don't drink n drive!:darkbeer:


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Hope things continue to go well for you two. Just don't "date" LOL!


Haha, dating lasted about a month or so until we made it official that we were "together." The word date, just adds stress.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*playing it smart*



Jarred Holloway said:


> Haha, dating lasted about a month or so until we made it official that we were "together." The word date, just adds stress.


You two sound like you're on the right path. Being "together" is great. You will know in time if marriage is in the picture. Don't rush it. It sounds like y'all have a good thing going:smile:


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You two sound like you're on the right path. Being "together" is great. You will know in time if marriage is in the picture. Don't rush it. It sounds like y'all have a good thing going:smile:


Haha, yeah, that going thing going includes a ring on her finger. Marriage is definitely in the picture, now we just have to plan it.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*congratulations*

Have fun planning your wedding. Make sure you both ENJOY that big day instead of stressing out. It's a special day you'll always remember and cherish. Even though I'm divorced now I still remember the fun and joy on our big day.


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

We're not having one. She doesn't want a big wedding. She's Cuban, and if we have a wedding, her entire family would be there, and there are hundreds upon hundreds of them in Miami. So, we've decided to take our immediate family, and best friends on a cruise with us, and have a small private ceremony, then throw one hell of a party when we get back. 

I figure the $20,000 or so we'll save on a wedding will make for a party to remember.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jarred Holloway said:


> We're not having one. She doesn't want a big wedding. She's Cuban, and if we have a wedding, her entire family would be there, and there are hundreds upon hundreds of them in Miami. So, we've decided to take our immediate family, and best friends on a cruise with us, and have a small private ceremony, then throw one hell of a party when we get back.
> 
> I figure the $20,000 or so we'll save on a wedding will make for a party to remember.


That is an AWESOME idea! I need to tell my boyfriend about that!!! :thumbs_up


:clap:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

That sounds like a BLAST!!:dancing:


----------

